# Chicken breast, chicken legs!!! What???s the difference?



## KataMaStEr (Jul 1, 2002)

Every where I look says to eat chicken breast for all the protein it has, but I have never seen someone mention the legs. What???s the difference between them, the only difference I know is that the breasts are a lot more expensive than the legs.


----------



## lina (Jul 1, 2002)

legs is considered dark meat and have more fat, less protein.

1 oz. leg has    34 cals, 2 g fat, 0 g carb, 5 g protein
1 oz. breast..   29 cals, 1 g fat, 0 g carb, 6 g protein


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 1, 2002)

And that is why they taste better, unfortunately.  Right on Lina.


----------



## kuso (Jul 1, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> And that is why they taste better, unfortunately.  Right on Lina.




Personally I`m rather partial to the taste of breasts myself


----------



## Stickboy (Jul 1, 2002)

Heh.

Yep, there's a big difference between the legs ( ) and the breast.


----------



## SpecialK (Jul 2, 2002)

Don't forget the thighs, my friends...


----------



## ZECH (Jul 2, 2002)

I like legs myself!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 2, 2002)

Thank you all for the answers. I???m a fan of the legs myself but it seems like everything that taste good has a dark side to it.


----------

